# Feeling Left out with out a Mac Store



## callieX (Jan 19, 2003)

I live in Pittsburgh, Pa.  We do not have an Apple store here.  The closest in 3 hours away in Columbus, or 4 hours away in Maryland.  We have CompUSA which has gotten better with the addition of Apple employee reps in each store and something called Mac Outfitters which actually 30 minutes outside of Pittsburgh and is actually worse than CompUSA.  

We are not privey to the same discounts that can be had at the Apple store or the fringe bene's I have heard about in this forum that can be had there.  I want to purchase a 17 in powerbook and can not get the early bird specail unless I drive to the closest Apple store.

I understand that Apple is being careful where they put these stores because they do want them to fail, but they can't forget about the rest of us either. 

Just wanted to vent.

Calliex


----------



## kendall (Jan 19, 2003)

i may be wrong but no discounts should be privy to physical AppleStore patrons that can't be found at http://store.apple.com.

you should be able to call up the applestore and find out.

also, other than buying Mac hardware at an applestore, software, 3rd party hardware, books and apparel can always be found cheaper elsewhere and most applestore discounts are for those items, not Mac hardware or AppleCare.


----------



## Izzy (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by callieX _
> *I live in Pittsburgh, Pa.  We do not have an Apple store here.  The closest in 3 hours away in Columbus, or 4 hours away in Maryland.
> Calliex *



I think there are a lot of people out there who can sympathize with you...me being one of them.  I live in Cleveland, and that puts me almost 3 hours away from the Columbus store as well.  I've taken a couple road trips to the store to check it out, show it to friends, and just play with the equipment, put it's a long ride.

Keep your fingers crossed...maybe something close will pop up.


----------



## j79 (Jan 19, 2003)

sorry to hear that 

i live near two apple stores.. one is about 30 minutes away (in the cambridge mall).. and the other is about 3 minutes away (at northshore mall)... we also have a compusa which is also 3 minutes away which has a typical "apple" section

all of a sudden i feel rather guilty to all the apple access i have....


----------



## OmegaMan (Jan 19, 2003)

Canada doesn't have any Apple Stores.  :-<


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah the closest apple store i have is in the east Bay Area (4 hours) but Santa rosa would be a great place to  put one because they would also get a whole lot more people from northern california and i even know a store that would be willing to turn in to one!


----------



## phatsharpie (Jan 20, 2003)

I used to have access to 4 different Apple Stores (gotta love Southern California)! But now I am attending school in Melbourne, Australia, no more Apple Stores for me! :-( Instead, there are "AppleCentres", which is nothing compared to the Apple Stores. *sigh* Hopefully there will be an international Apple Store here one day soon...

P.S. The reason I liked shopping at the Apple Stores is that I could actually return merchandise I've purchased if I didn't like it (within 30 days, minus restocking fee). Some Apple resellers allow this too, but not all! So check before you buy.


----------



## mr. k (Jan 20, 2003)

haha i live 10 minutes away from 3 great apple stores.  Firstech (10 + years old apple store) and the mall of america store and the one at southdale.   I feel particularly blessed, now i should just apply for a job at one of them.  Anyone ever worked at an apple store and know what its like?


----------



## Cat (Jan 22, 2003)

Will Apple ever consider opening Apple Stores outside the USA?

I think they would do well to try it. IMHO a few well placed stores could make sales in Europe soar. Think about a store or two in London, Amsterdam, Paris, Rome, Berlin to begin with... just to test the ground ... I sure hope sooner or later they will try it ... a store in Tokyo, Hong Kong, Moscow, etc. 

I wonder if somebody ever checked what the OS distribution is worldwide... and whether it is possible to check ... Would there be any "Mac friendly" countries, with >20% Macs? I wonder...


----------



## Trip (Jan 22, 2003)

What the heck? Just a nottie: i coulda sworn i already posted a reply to this thread.

Anybody see where it ran off to?!


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 22, 2003)

it seems that posts have been disapearing... ED???!!


----------



## shemina (Jan 23, 2003)

OmegaMan, what do you mean Canada doesn't have any Apple stores? I'm sure I saw one last time I was in Vancouver--in Yaletown, I think.


----------



## Arden (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cat _
> *I wonder if somebody ever checked what the OS distribution is worldwide... and whether it is possible to check ... Would there be any "Mac friendly" countries, with >20% Macs? I wonder... *



Well, at one point (don't know if it's still like this) the iMac was the most popular computer in Japan, and this is the gumdrop shaped one I'm talking about-couple years ago.  (I know, I know, Apple is the most popular computer vendor but only has a small percent of the OS market share...)


----------



## Gregita (Feb 11, 2003)

My nearest one is in Atlanta-which is 3 hours away. If I stayed in NC, there is one in Durham which is six hours away.  

So, whenever you hear the statistic that 85 percent of America lives within 15 miles of an Apple store, Steve isn't talking about me haha..


----------



## Juxel (Feb 21, 2003)

I live near two great Apple Stores and the nicest thing about having easy access to them is that they will help you if you're having problems.  Recently my "R" key broke off of my TiBook keyboard (the plastic piece that goes up and down actually broke so it wasn't going to just work magically).  I called Apple and they said they would send me one out, but it would take 7-10 business days to get it, and this was on a Saturday, so I said screw that.  I hopped in my car and went down to the Mall of America, and within 5 minutes I had a brand new keyboard on my TiBook.

They didn't check my system to make sure it was still under warranty (although it was) and they didn't charge me a dime.  They even let me keep the old one for parts!

-Juxel


----------

